# Clen/DNP ***NOT AN ADVICE THREAD***



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Afternoon All,

So i am bored s**tless at work so figured i would post on here.

The question i pose to you all is this:

When i was last actively using UK-M, probably start of 2013 all the 'fat loss' threads were relating to running clen and some people were having decent runs with it. However in coming back and becoming active once again, nigh on every single 'fat loss' thread now has DNP in it and i havent seen a clen thread... Why is this?

The reason i ask is because back at the start of '13 most people were doing clen as the jump to DNP was putting a few people off, however now it just seems common place, has there been anything that has attributed to this being the case.

- This is purely for a personal interest point of view, not planning on running either as im too high BF% at the mo.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

- DNP works a lot better than clen

- Some people find they can tolerate DNP more than clen i.e. shakes, etc.

- This time of year there's not really a problem with the heat from DNP unless running a high dose

- There is a lot of info about DNP around now so people realise they won't die provided they don't jump to a high dose of DNP

Give it until May time and people will hop back on clen as DNP will be too uncomfortable for most people when the temp gets to 20 degrees or so.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

warsteiner said:


> - DNP works a lot better than clen
> 
> - Some people find they can tolerate DNP more than clen i.e. shakes, etc.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the quick reply dude, think you may well be right, i mean i have been back 2 weeks and i know more about DNP than i did in the year i was on here before lol.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Ive never tried either - they scare the sh!t out of me to be honest.

However, id like to know what a standard DNP cycle would look like - dosage, frequency etc


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

alexyZZZ said:


> Cheers for the quick reply dude, think you may well be right, i mean i have been back 2 weeks and i know more about DNP than i did in the year i was on here before lol.


No problem, I'm bored at work as well, just sitting here looking at the clock watching it slowly ticking away.

A lot of boards won't allow any DNP talk so this is one of the few that does. Personally I think it's a good thing as it provides people with the information they need to make an informed decision about using the substance along with the 'safe' doses, support supps, etc. rather than them jumping on to a high dose and ending up as a newspaper headline.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

k3z said:


> Ive never tried either - they scare the sh!t out of me to be honest.
> 
> However, id like to know what a standard DNP cycle would look like - dosage, frequency etc


haha im same boat as you, i mean i have seen some before/after progress pics and have been blown away, but anything more than PWO/fat burners scare me hahaha


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

warsteiner said:


> No problem, I'm bored at work as well, just sitting here looking at the clock watching it slowly ticking away.
> 
> A lot of boards won't allow any DNP talk so this is one of the few that does. Personally I think it's a good thing as it provides people with the information they need to make an informed decision about using the substance along with the 'safe' doses, support supps, etc. rather than them jumping on to a high dose and ending up as a newspaper headline.


Agreed, i think if people have the information, part of the risk element is relieved, that being said i still dont think i could ever bring myself to take either lol!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

k3z said:


> Ive never tried either - they scare the sh!t out of me to be honest.
> 
> However, id like to know what a standard DNP cycle would look like - dosage, frequency etc


I got some 125mg tabs and the plan was to run it for 2 weeks to see what it was like with a view to upping to 250mg a day sides permitting.

Made me feel lethargic and clammy so i canned it after a week. The sides weren't horrific but it just wasn't for me.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Smitch said:


> I got some 125mg tabs and the plan was to run it for 2 weeks to see what it was like with a view to upping to 250mg a day sides permitting.
> 
> Made me feel lethargic and clammy so i canned it after a week. The sides weren't horrific but it just wasn't for me.


I can imagine. Its going to raise your body temp and heart rate to provide the fat loss and sitting there with a racing heart and sweats all day for 2 weeks sounds horrendous


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

I've never taken clen but did do a run with albuterol for 2 weeks on 2 weeks off and then 2 weeks on again. The fat loss that I could put down to the albuterol was minimal above what I normally lost during a cut and my bp and resting heart rate took a hit. I also had a bit of anxiety and a few shakes now and again.

When I ran DNP for 14 days at 125mg I lost more fat than I did with the albuterol on the same diet. The heat wasn't a problem as it was November and the lethargy in the second week was also ok. I doubt if I would do any longer than 14 days of DNP but given the choice of clen/albuterol or DNP, I would go with DNP each time. You just need to remember use it as a short boost to your cut rather than depending on it 100% to cut.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

At the start of 2013 id say this forum was rife with threads on taking dnp, more so then clen, seems to have died down now, unless everybody has died from to much dnp


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

k3z said:


> I can imagine. Its going to raise your body temp and heart rate to provide the fat loss and sitting there with a racing heart and sweats all day for 2 weeks sounds horrendous


To be fair to it i didn't have a racing heart but i hate being sweaty!

Some people have zero sides at that dose, i wasn't one of them though.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Is it true that DNP is safer than clen if run responsibly? Think I read that somewhere. Since clen has the affect of stimulant on heart.


----------



## Donstifler (Jun 23, 2012)

In 2012 I ran DNP and clen together let's just say th results was insane, only side shakes and sweats that's it


----------



## raymansys (Mar 13, 2014)

My text to my friend who suggest Good morning bro finally I survive my story. I hade yesterday. Morning. 6 am 2 clen. Then breakfast. 10 I took 1 var. went home hade lunch around. 2:30 haviy lunch I eat. I took 1 var at 3pm then I took 2 clen at 6pm went gym work out good.

But as soon as I go out from gym by 8:30 my Herat beet is very. High and full body shaking. Feel extremely cold. And my body temperature. Was vey high. Did not. Sleep last night. At all.

In short. Clen. Is should not be recamond No more then 2 a day or even some say u he don't it feel like I was idiot. Just. Tell them don't take. More then 2 in any case.

Clen. May. Couse. U heart failure.

It's. All just my feeling.

.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

Juic3Up said:


> Is it true that DNP is safer than clen if run responsibly? Think I read that somewhere. Since clen has the affect of stimulant on heart.


I'm on 125mg DNP and life is allll good.

On clen, I felt like my heart was about to burst out of my chest. Shakes are horrible (embarassing story: I bought a drink for a hottie at a club. While delivering the drink to her, I kept shaking and wound up spilling a lot on her dress. Boy she was confused how that happened! Thanks Clen).


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

I can't believe anyone would use DNP after hearing it's history. That not bother anyone? :/ do your thing though I'm just sayin lol


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

MincedMuscle said:


> I can't believe anyone would use DNP after hearing it's history. That not bother anyone? :/ do your thing though I'm just sayin lol


you mean the history of idiots who abuse it and run high dosages? People die from painkillers OD's, do we call then dangerous & ban them too?


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

I heard stories of people using tiny doses and their whole body freezing up at the gym. I've read that there is no cap to the level it may raise your body temp to. I don't believe ANY drug should be banned for the record.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Like any drug, if you use and abuse it without research and common sense it will cause issues but if your are sensible, well informed, taking it in a controlled environment it is far more safer.


----------

